# Gena Lee Nolin Sex tape!!!!!



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 8, 2003)

Somehow a sex tape with Gena Lee Nolin (Sheena TV show) is available on the web!

Don't click link below if you are at work.

http://www.genaleesextape.com/


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2003)

Do you have a link for it or just the pic?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 8, 2003)

No, you'll have to do a search.  I was at work when the story broke and for obvious reasons, I can't go looking for it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2003)

and I still have 7 more hours to go till I get off work...man, this wait is gonna kill me....
thanx, TGS...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 8, 2003)

Then I'll go home, run into my office and my wife will be like:  "What are you doing?"


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

your answer:
"I'm gona have my way with myself..do you mind??"


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2003)

What is up with these sex tapes?  All these bimbos are coming out with them now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

Publicity.  Gena has that show, but only horny little boys like Chrono actually watch it.  Maybe with a tape out there her Sheena show will jump in ratings.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

Never heard of the show either.


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2003)

Any one find this so called video yet????


----------



## butterfly (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Any one find this so called video yet????


I was about to ask the same thing???


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Somehow a sex tape with Gena Lee Nolin (Sheena TV show) is available on the web!
> 
> Don't click link below if you are at work.
> ...


the link doesn't work


----------



## GodLift (Dec 14, 2003)

The link works but it doesnt bring ya to a sextape.    Just a picture.    Now im curious (and i wanna see it) so im searching vigorously.  Anyone have it yet?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 14, 2003)

Negative here God, I dont' look at porn so I'm not looking. It doesn't interest me personnally but I'm just wierd I suppose.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 14, 2003)

yeah but geena lee is so f'n hot!!! I have looked but i can't find it anywhere, and I ain't payin for it damnit..


----------



## firestorm (Dec 14, 2003)

I hear ya bro Im just kidding around. If someone posted it I'd be looking for sure.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 14, 2003)

aaaa........hhhaaaaaa!!! I knew it


----------



## firestorm (Dec 14, 2003)

But ya thought I was serious for at least a minute or two right?   hahahahaha


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2003)

No FS, we're not "suckers" ya know.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> But ya thought I was serious for at least a minute or two right?   hahahahaha




if you were serious i would've questioned your manhood god damnit!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 14, 2003)

I dunno bout that Dave, I think some people would have gone for it.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 14, 2003)

hahaha  I'm sure you would have GR8.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 14, 2003)

its my joob to make surethe test levels are running high around here, and everywhere i go! didn't you know


----------



## firestorm (Dec 14, 2003)

Oh hell yea I know that brutha. You seem to be very good at it. By the way, do you own a bullet proof vest? hahahahaha


----------



## gr81 (Dec 15, 2003)

YES...


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

Wholly molley!!!  did anyone see that there???  G  entered a one word post!!!!  Boy outta spit? All dried up dawg?  hahahaha


----------



## gr81 (Dec 15, 2003)

sometimes all I need is one word. that means I am serious, peep game....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

I saw the tape!  Some other BB forum is posting it!!


----------



## gr81 (Dec 15, 2003)

hook it up man


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

Awww, that'll be no fun.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

he is smoken us with some side face rap Gman. He didn't eye no video!!  Satan, get back in your hell and keep the heat up, I'm cold.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 15, 2003)

hell ya, not only do we havin you talkin all ghetto like, but we got you talkin shit too, motha fucka be sounding like gary payton 'n shit. Hey fire, I can drop some terms on ya if you want, give you some more "fire" to spit.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

lay it on me bro, I'm running out of ammo


----------



## gr81 (Dec 15, 2003)

I will drop ya one at a time b/c I gotta ponder what I wanna give ya, you know, can''t give away all ma shit at once.  
Aight peep diss

*Scrilla, Relish, cheese, fetty:*  Money
*5-0:*  tha police
*Rigga:*  sheisty scanadlous ass *****
*Operation Stackola:*  gettin that money
*pop yo colla:*  That means you pimpin it, bringin that dough surrounded by hoes, so pop ya colla playboy and show it, ya dig.
*Ballin'*: Doin well financially, spendin big dough

Aight once you digest those I will kick you somemore. Hey Mik, fel free to drop any you wanna see fire shouting around here, ha ha


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

Aight peep diss = Alright, people disrespect?


----------



## gr81 (Dec 15, 2003)

aight peep diss:  alright check this out
I just spelled this as diss instead, my bad. hows that for ya


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

Say what????  OK now ya lost me in the cold.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 15, 2003)

R U being serious?? I can't tell anymore

Aight peep diss means- look at this, check it out. make sense? I just used used the word DISS instead of using teh word THIS, get it, got it, good!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

Oh man G, I totally screwed up.  I thought you were GIVING me"  "aight peep this"   I didn't even notice this:  
Sorry for the confusion bro.

Scrilla, Relish, cheese: Money
5-0: tha police
Rigga: sheisty scanadlous ass *****
Operation Stackola: gettin that money
pop yo colla: That means you pimpin it, bringin that dough surrounded by hoes, so pop ya colla playboy and show it, ya dig.
Ballin': Doin well financially, spendin big dough

ok I understand them all except this one when you put it in a sentence: 
by hoes, so pop ya colla playboy and show it, ya dig.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 15, 2003)

I am sayin, if you know someone that is ballin', that is doin his thugg thang then you woudl say pop yo colla playa. It is kind of celebrating a man pimpin his shit, get it. Its a celebration among pimps, if you ballin and you know it, pop ya colla. It means pop up the collar of your shirt, does that make more sense.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

OHHHH yea now I have it.   but a pimp isn't really a pimp of prostitutes correct?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_pop yo colla. That means you pimpin it, bringin that dough surrounded by hoes, so pop ya colla playboy and show it, ya dig.



That is the funniest thing you ever posted.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> OHHHH yea now I have it.   but a pimp isn't really a pimp of prostitutes correct?




No he is a pimp of stuffed bunnies, HELL YES HOES.. shiat what'chou thankin? Seriously though, the term pimpin has gone past just its literal meaning. People use it to describe a guys that has mad game with the ladies, also known as a playa. It depends on who you talk to thou. 
I guess this is as good of a time to drop a few more terms on ya:

*Mac/Mackin'* : this is a dude who gets hella pussy, he can run game on these hoes out here and doesn't give a shit about them. He is quick to drop them and that type of shit.

*Pimp/pimpin'* : A pimp is similar in the fact that he is surrounded by pussy and has got game, but it is a different type of game. A pimp cares more about his hoes and his hoes are more dependant on the pimp. In its true form, a pimp fully supports ihs hoes, which in turn they turn tricks and come back to him knowing they are taken care of. make sense?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 15, 2003)

You shoulkd start an ebonics thread!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> No he is a pimp of stuffed bunnies, HELL YES HOES.. shiat what'chou thankin? Seriously though, the term pimpin has gone past just its literal meaning. People use it to describe a guys that has mad game with the ladies, also known as a playa. It depends on who you talk to thou.
> I guess this is as good of a time to drop a few more terms on ya:
> 
> ...




I'm with you on these. thanks bro.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 16, 2003)

hey I got a few more for ya fire.....

*Handcuff your hoes:*  thats what you best be doing when I come through b/c I be 'bout snatchin them from ya, ha. Thats playin the jealousy game witch'our girls and keepin them on lockdown.

*capt' save-a-hoe:* This is a fella that feels the need to try and be mr prince charming, tryin rescue a chick which usually means givin up the dough and being pussy whipped by her in teh proccess. This is not a good thing, and far from a pimp.

thats all for now class, ha. Hey fire when are you gonna drop more of your poetry on me bro, I would love to hear it ya know..


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2003)

Poetry or the stories?  Either way I have yet to locate them.  I feel they may have been liberated from my possession by someone here on the job.  I'll keep searching my friend.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 16, 2003)

Haha, this is the funniest thread ever! Very educational  GR8, you should start up your own "gangsta talk school" 

and Fire, you're such a good student


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

Yo I try. I am chillen and learnen girlfriend.  hahahahaha


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey what does this mean 

Hoo Bangin on the white Collas, gota Pile of Dollahs, still rolling impalas.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

OH MAN where did you get that?  I have no idea what that means.  We need GR8 for the translation.  It sounds like  having sex with prostitutes while wearing a white dress shirt, Your very rich and yet your a cleptomaniac or you have an excessive compulisve disorder that causes you to steal low end automobiles.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 17, 2003)

Check this out

You mutha-f**kas know what time it is
I don't know why I'm even on this track
Y'all ni**as ain't even on my level
I'm going to let my little homies
Ride on yah 


~tp


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 17, 2003)

LMAO, lets see when gr8 gets back. I got it surfing for some lyrics.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> Check this out
> 
> You mutha-f**kas know what time it is
> ...



Now that???s easy to make out, but some things I been reading are like reading Chinese.


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 17, 2003)

I got a few that needs translation,
Ice cube says "respect the corniche"
Snoop says "Chuuch"

WTF are they talking bout?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

hahaha  I love how "us" white guys wont say the word niggas even though you are quoting someone else.  I won't say it either bros.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> Check this out
> 
> You mutha-f**kas know what time it is
> ...



GR8 is the man you need for TP.


----------



## Flex (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> Hoo Bangin on the white Collas, gota Pile of Dollahs, still rolling impalas.



"UUW UUUUUUUUUUUUUW"

Westside Connection bro, recognized it right away

Hoo bangin on the white collars means they, gangsters, are stealing $ from white collared workers (hence having a pile of $), driving chevy impalas

i think a lot of what you guys are trying to read into doesnt really have as much meaning as you think. most of the time, its more of them just trying to get words together that rhyme and sound cool.

"West West Siiiiiy Siiyeeeeeeeed"


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hahaha  I love how "us" white guys wont say the word niggas even though you are quoting someone else.  I won't say it either bros.



I can ...


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cappo5150 *_
> I got a few that needs translation,
> Ice cube says "respect the corniche"
> Snoop says "Chuuch"
> ...



A Corniche is a brand of Rolls Royce car (I think).  

No idea what the heck Chuuch is unless its a spelling mistake 

Yo peeps, us wiggedy wiggers gotta keep the shiznit hype, you hear me?  Fo sho.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Good news for Paris Hilton: Voyeurs soon may take a break from watching the hotel heiress' infamous sex tape to check out a home movie starring "Baywatch" babe Gena Lee Nolin. 
Nolin was talking to her lawyers yesterday after we informed her reps that the explicit tape was due to debut on the Internet in the next few weeks. 

Someone who says he's seen the tape tells us Nolin made it a few years ago when she was still married to Greg Fahlman, a video producer.

"They made it at a hotel," says our source. "Greg is operating the camera. Gina is in a bra and panties. Apparently, she'd recently gotten breast implants. She's complaining that she doesn't want to take off her bra because her breasts are hurting her.

"Greg gets her to take it off. But then she doesn't want to take off her G-string because she had an appendectomy scar. Then, he says, 'Smile for Daddy,' and she agrees."

According to our source, Fahlman joins his wife on camera in an assortment of recreations that show her to be every bit the erotic thespian her former "Baywatch" castmate Pamela Anderson was on her honeymoon tape. 

But, before long, Nolin appears to tire of the routine and bites Fahlman in a sensitive area, according to our source. 

Fahlman, the father of Nolin's son, Spencer, says he's shocked to hear their lovemaking may reach the Web. 

"I had absolutely nothing to do with this," Fahlman told The National Enquirer. "If I ever did a tape, I certainly would not be involved in marketing it."

Two years ago, reports claimed that Nolin had been lured into making a kinky video in 1993 by David Fieler, her husband of one month. Her rep, Jerry Shandrew, said he was aware only of some embarrassing photographs, which were never published.

NY daily news


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

Here's the tape.  I think it probably directs you to a site you have to join.  I'll try to get a password hack for the site.

http://www.wedontgiveafuck.com/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

www.gena-lee-sex-tape.com


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2003)

www.pimpnetwork.com


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

No takers?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

not at work, thanx!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 23, 2003)

I still try to get those passwords.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 23, 2003)

i will definetly check them sites out thanks TGS


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 23, 2003)

are u good at hacking?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 23, 2003)

man these sites are bogus

why are you wasting my time satan,,,, 

if you want the real shit look on kazaa .......


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 23, 2003)

all of those sites require membership....damn


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Pushin' rock to page 3!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

BTW, I think this thread is one of your attempts to get us all started!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 5, 2004)

You won't find the tape because if someone puts it up for viewing they will get majorly sued!

http://celebrityjustice.warnerbros.com/news/03/12/02a.html


----------

